# MES 140B has arrived!!!



## Nutshell (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi all!

Great forum here.  I have been lurking for a few weeks now and finally bought an MES 140B from Academy for $199.00, can’t beat that price!!  I also purchased the Auber WSD-1500H-W WIFI PID controller.  Just got it set up and it’s awesome!!  Doing a seasoning today and Sunday will be the maiden voyage with a 5# Boston Butt.  Can’t wait!!  Thanks for all the great info!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 14, 2018)

Welcome to SMF!
Congrats on the new smoker!
Make sure you take some photo's of the maiden voyage!
Al


----------



## Nutshell (Apr 14, 2018)

Me and my boys are getting ready to season her up in about an hour.  Any advice on best practice for this?


----------

